# Any one have a CAO Bear Claw ashtray?



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I've been browsing around looking for a good ashtray to replace my crappy one that's been sitting outside exposed to the elements. Came across a listing for a CAO Bear Claw ashtray but cannot find a picture of this anywhere! :banghead: If anyone of you fine folks has one of these and could post a pic, or know a link where I could view one I would be appreciative.


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

Recently purchased a Nat Sherman. Its beautiful, but I failed to read closely and it showed up its gotta be 14x14...lol almost as big as my end table..


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I think I have found it. http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/atlanticcigar_2060_1379536 
Does not specifically say "bear claw" but that's what it looks like to me. Not as cool as the name imply's IMO. Still shopping around for one, been looking real hard at these "stinky" stainless bowl ashtrays. Seems very practical.



stu929 said:


> Recently purchased a Nat Sherman. Its beautiful, but I failed to read closely and it showed up its gotta be 14x14...lol almost as big as my end table..


Those are nice looking tray's! 14x14 Wow. They don't look that big on the interweb :wink:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

WOW!!! This one is sweet!!! Costs a pretty penny though...


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow that is cool looking Jason! I could buy alot of cigars tho for $125! :cowboyic9:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Juicestain said:


> Wow that is cool looking Jason! I could buy alot of cigars tho for $125! :cowboyic9:


AMEN!!!:happy: I don't know if I could drop that for an ashtray! Escpecially when mine has to sit on the porch!!!:lol:

Why don't you just buy a nice Padron, Oliva, or Tatuaje ashtray Justin... Probably only run you about $40 tops, & they look pretty good. Not extremely fancy, but nice...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Juicestain said:


> I think I have found it. http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/atlanticcigar_2060_1379536
> Does not specifically say "bear claw" but that's what it looks like to me. Not as cool as the name imply's IMO. Still shopping around for one, been looking real hard at these "stinky" stainless bowl ashtrays. Seems very practical.


If that is the Bear Claw its a pretty nice tray, I have the red one. Good for you and maybe another person but now really a herf tray.

Here is the Stinky for $19.95 Stinky Cigar Ashtrays from SeriousCigars.com


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

check cbid


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

I've got this one from CAO, the Cubist, and it's awesome!:

I also have the H. Upmann which is really nice too:


----------



## jamie140 (Jun 14, 2009)

mrreindeer said:


> I've got this one from CAO, the Cubist, and it's awesome!:
> 
> I also have the H. Upmann which is really nice too:


Yikes man, that Upmann ashtray is gorgeous!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

The Cubist is the coolest CAO ashtray, but from what I understand they are not making them anymore.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

You can still find 'em in places....EBAY & such....I wanted to give my B&M the biz..he was able to find one & sold it to me cheaper than anywhere else I could find it....around $39 or so....and that was about 8 months or so ago I think.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow. I love that CAO cubist, badass. Thanks for the link on that stinky for $20 bucks Frank, think I'm going to order one of those. Not as fancy as some of 'em but gotta love the functionality.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

I love that CAO cubist!
Here is a pic of my silver rimmed cigar cup. From my great aunt.
Ah sweet memories. She was a helluva cook.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

dude, that's some sweet ash!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I love the CAO Cubist...

Found the CAO cubist for $45 shipped CAO Cubist Ashtray - Cigar Place the only one I could find on ebay was $95


----------

